# H: Bretonnians W: O&G, TK or ££



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi all

I have decided that I no longer want my Bretonnian Collection as I have become rather tired of the army recently and after priming everything white I now no longer have the drive to paint them again.

I have;

Dragonlance Lord
Great Axe Lord
Prophetess/Damsel Mounted
Prophetess/Damsel Foot
Converted BSB (From Grail Knight Std, and Gamerzone Flag)
16 KoTR
8 KE/KOTR
20 Men at Arms
40 Archers
4 Pegasus Knights (Champ Converted from Grail Knight Champ with 2 handed sword)
7 Questing Knights (Including FC, Suliman le Saracen model)
4 Grail Knights
2 Trebuchets

If anyone would like to make any fair offers by PM that'd be great. I'll give it until the months end before I stick the reminance on Ebay.

Pics on demand


----------



## Workshy (Aug 26, 2011)

Id be very interested in seeing some pictures!


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

I'll be taking pictures of everything this weekend. What was it you were interested in?


----------



## Workshy (Aug 26, 2011)

The whole lot really if the price is right. The pics will clinch it really.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow, well I will get on it now.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Still up for grabs if anyone's interested


----------



## Eth K3 (Apr 7, 2008)

How much are you looking for for allof them? 

And do you have any pictures?


----------



## grumabeth (Mar 16, 2008)

i have the contents of 2 BFSP some extra orc boys and a few heroes including warhammer online special edition carachter


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Army has sold, thanks to all for your interest


----------

